

An Ongoing Conversation between Morissey and The Dalai Lama - dmathsn
http://txtsfrommorrissey.com/

======
kevincennis
I sincerely don't mean this as a troll or to be rude...

But can someone explain this to me? I don't really get it.

I know who Morissey and the Dalai Lama are, I'm just not entirely sure if this
is a joke or if there's some meaning behind it that I'm missing...

~~~
krick
That doesn't seem to be actual conversation. This is just a number of quotes
from the both sides picked in a way that looks like a real conversation for
the author of that, I assume.

I don't think that word "joke" suits it well. It's, uhm… "work of art". Maybe
not so great, but nevertheless.

~~~
Eiriksmal
Ahhhhhh, thanks for this. I thought maybe there were two chatbots bearing
those names and the webpage was playing them off each other.

------
pdx
Is that really the Dalai Lama? The responses seem to be completely unconnected
to what they are responding to. I feel like it's a bot, just texting random
aphorisms.

------
tappaseater
Sorry to whomever made this: it just doesn't work (as art, humor, or whatever,
unless "whatever" is to demonstrate something that doesn't work; in which case
it works well.)

------
mahouse
Chat bubbles look bad on Firefox.

